# s'ha d'entendre



## Lucy 2

Esto es una frase para los catalanoparlantes!
Tengo que traducirla al inglés y tengo problemas con el verbo. 

Aquest espai s'ha d'entendre com a part essencial de l'estructura d'espais lliures de la Regió Metropolitana de Barcelona.

¿Hi ha algú qu'em pugui ajudar?
Gràcies


----------



## diegodbs

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Esto es una frase para los catalanoparlantes!
> Tengo que traducirla al inglés y tengo problemas con el verbo.
> 
> Aquest espai s'ha d'entendre com a part essencial de l'estructura d'espais lliures de la Regió Metropolitana de Barcelona.
> 
> ¿Hi ha algú qu'em pugui ajudar?
> Gràcies


 
Ha de entenderse, se ha de entender, tiene que entenderse


----------



## ILT

Hola Lucy:

En el foro Other Languages hay mucho catalanes que con gusto te podrán ayudar al igual que lo ha hecho diegodbs.

Transferiré tu hilo a ese foro.

Saludos


----------



## Laia

what do you think about "it has to be understood"? I'm not sure


----------



## Roi Marphille

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Ha de entenderse, se ha de entender, tiene que entenderse


exactamente


----------



## Lucy 2

"It has to be understood" was what I considered, too.
Moltes gràcies per la vostra ajuda!
Lucy2


----------



## margabci

Hola lucy2!

Jo ho traduiria així: "it must be considered as" més que res perquè understand jo diria que significa més aviat comprendre, i en aquest context entendre no significa comprendre sino considerar una cosa com a...
Espero haver-te ajudat!


----------



## Roi Marphille

margabci said:
			
		

> Hola lucy2!
> 
> Jo ho traduiria així: "it must be considered as" més que res perquè understand jo diria que significa més aviat comprendre, i en aquest context entendre no significa comprendre sino considerar una cosa com a...
> Espero haver-te ajudat!


Benvinguda al Fòrum margabci!
doncs no se'm havia acudit!. Crec que tens raó.  
Slts, 
Roi


----------

